# BIG hummingbird :)



## Don Kondra (Aug 9, 2009)

Couldn't help but snap a pic of this...







Cheers, Don


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 9, 2009)

Heehee, LOVE it!!!  (Time for that 'hummingbird' to go on a diet, methinks)


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah that is a fatty!!! Hope I dont hurt its feelings!!! LOL Cool Shot!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 9, 2009)

"Hmmmm, how does a guy get a drink out of one of these things?"  Cute shot.


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments,

I'd rather have him on the feeder than the usual pecking on the window frames or the aluminum ladder at odd hours 

Cheers, Don


----------

